# Tow Vehicles



## Art Sanderson (Nov 5, 2001)

I need information about which is the best all around tow vehicle,
Pick-up or SUV ??? and which one should I purchase??


----------



## Vern M (Nov 5, 2001)

Tow Vehicles

It depends, of course, on your interests, such as how you camp, where and how big a trailer you are thinking about. SUVs rank at the bottom of the chain in trailer-hauling, due to their generally smaller size and shorter wheelbases which contribute to handling and stopping problems. The bigger, 3/4 ton pickups, or a full size van such as we use, makes the better/safer towing vehicle for travel trailers of any size at all.  If new is your choice, be sure you know what the "towing options" are and chose the ones to match your needs. 

Vern M.
The Little House on the Highway (tm)
www.runningriver.com/modeland/littlehouse.htm


----------



## fair (Nov 5, 2001)

Tow Vehicles

Have a 94 GMC 2500 suburban diesel that does a good job.
Pull 30 ft. Holiday Rambler.Also have 2000 Chevy 2500
with 6.0 liter.Use it when think a truck needed 37,000
miles last two years.It does a great job.

Have a good day.

Too much fun is more
than you can have!!!
UNITED WE STAND


----------



## C Nash (Nov 5, 2001)

Tow Vehicles

Hello Art,
What will you be towing I agree with Vern.  I have towed pop-ups with a SUV without any problem. I prefer the long w/base vehicles for trailers over 18 ft. I had rather have overkill on my tow vehicle.
Do your homework on engine size, axle ratio and trailering packages.  Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## basco67 (Nov 10, 2001)

Tow Vehicles

Sure it depends on your interests. But some SUVs have the same wheel base as the Pickups. The Ford Excursion is built on the same chassy as the Ford 250 and 350. The SUVs are heavier and therefore do not pull as much but the Excursion can pull 11,000 lbs which is about 2000 short than the pickups. If you have kids and a dog, I would recommend an Excursion or Suburban. Excursion has more room but a 2500 Suburban pulls a little more. I pulled a 26' trailer with a k1500 pickup extended cab which is cramped so I bought an 2002 Excursion 7.3L Diesel.


----------



## klamathrv (Nov 19, 2001)

Tow Vehicles

to Art;
We, too, have been studying tow vehicles. Many folks, taking advantage of the 0% interest, have found their new Dodges a hard ride. 3/4 and one-ton Ford diesels have good marks, but we (park owners) shuttle fisher-folk a lot, and find the Chevs a much better ride. It's nice to be able to test them all! Please let us know what you settle on. We want to full-time in the future!
KlamathRV@aol.com
www.klamathriversidervpark.com

Experienced toilet-brusher-outer & puppy-pooper-scooper.


----------

